# Storms 8/18/08



## Johnskiismore (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone here in Northern New York been affected by the storm front?  Supposed to be in Northern New Hampshire in about three hours.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 18, 2008)

Yep we've been getting it for an hour hear along the St Lawrence River


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 18, 2008)

wave after wave of heavy rain and  some lightning ------------ no hail yet  but predicted


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

I suppose we'll get this tomorrow afternoon. Crazy, stormy summer....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 18, 2008)

yep the summer that wasn't !


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 18, 2008)

What's on the radar look nasty in northern NY and VT!  Warnings are being posted for north of Berlin, NH as well.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 18, 2008)

it's still pretty nasty here lots of lightning and rain like the eqatorial rain forest


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 18, 2008)

About a half hour ago my girlfriend called to say marble size hail was falling just north of Franconia Notch, didn't last long.  Not much happening where I am., but again the radar is still showing some nasty stuff moving east.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

I wish we got a thunderstorm tonight..it's steamy down here in MASH..Mid Atlantic Ski Hell


----------

